# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Sulawesi rocks scape

## blu3her0

Have some Sulawesi rocks that I'd planned to do a sulawesi shrimp setup. End up scraping the idea as I missed a planted tank setup.

Threw in a couple of skinny spider wood, 2 types of lava rocks and also dennerli's black gravel as I wanted an inert base.

Here's how it looks like without any flora and fauna (dry).

----------


## blu3her0

After adding in some weeping misses, crypto sp. hobbit, and various bucep species:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

interesting looking scape!

----------


## TTerry

Nice! hi, May i check what lava rock is these?

----------


## Goalkeeper

Nice color variation on the substrate.

----------


## blu3her0

Thanks! I was thinking of selling off these rocks to get some cash back, but I figured I wouldn't recoup much, and my fingers are itchy to start the tank!




> interesting looking scape!

----------


## blu3her0

These are sulawesi rocks, as according to the shop i got them from last year. Not usually seen to be used as rocks for planted scapes though..

----------


## blu3her0

Thanks! That was what I wanted to create, but I soon realised once I fill up this tank with more plants (probably buceps), the contrast wouldn't be obvious anymore.. :Sad: 




> Nice color variation on the substrate.

----------


## TTerry

> These are sulawesi rocks, as according to the shop i got them from last year. Not usually seen to be used as rocks for planted scapes though..


Thanks thanks.

----------


## blu3her0

Just added some fast growing plants and bucep clumps. Still much room for more 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

Update!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

> Nice aquascape! 
> 
> -Paola


Thanks! They are still in the process of adjusting (and will be adding more plants along the way. Clean up crew are creating enough waste as it is now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

Plants starting to take off. Did a trim and here it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saint888

Nice! Is it a 2 ft tank?

----------


## blu3her0

> Nice! Is it a 2 ft tank?


Yes it is, dimensions are:
60cm x 45cm x 30cm(height)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TTerry

Hi Blu3her0, may I check is your tank customized or ready set?

----------


## blu3her0

> Hi Blu3her0, may I check is your tank customized or ready set?


It's customised, though I suspect tanks of this size can be purchased from places like seaview. Just that I like the clarity made with crystal glass .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TTerry

Ok thanks thanks

----------


## blu3her0

Latest update with Bucephalandra sp. supermini (green patches)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saint888

Very nice layout.. what oto is that? Zebra?




> Latest update with Bucephalandra sp. supermini (green patches)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

> Very nice layout.. what oto is that? Zebra?


Thats a orange oto! I have just 2 pieces in there, havent fed in a month and their tummies are still round round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saint888

Your tank very nice seh, should be easy to maintain i assume? The plants are slow growers?




> That’s a orange oto! I have just 2 pieces in there, haven’t fed in a month and their tummies are still round round 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

> It looks like your plants have been adjusting well. Are there any other animals in the tank that we haven't seen in the photos?
> 
> -Kamran


Thanks for your kind words. Yes, but mainly clean-up crew including 8 nerite snails, 15 yamato shrimps and 10 Malayan shrimps.

Planning to add more fishes or shrimps when the time comes (its at my new place which I havent shifted into yet)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

Just some close-ups to share the beautiful submersed leaves from 3 personal favourites: brownie phantom (top), brownie ghost 2011/2012 (mid), Solid blue (bottom)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

Nice plants!

BBA spotted!

----------


## blu3her0

> Nice plants!
> 
> BBA spotted!


haha eagle-eyes! Yeah these scums are hard to rid! But will do a trimming soon (older leafs are prone to these)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

Appreciate the kind words, Kamran. Its still a work-in-progress. I guess theres still much improvements to be done (or perhaps just an excuse to get more Buceps in there). Thought I had rid myself of these plants from my system a few years back when I decommissioned my 3 feeter l. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NanoScaper

Love the triangular layout! By the way, what filter are you using for this tank?

----------


## blu3her0

> How many more things were you planning on adding?
> 
> -Kamran


I plan to leave things are they are for now. Keeping my 🤞 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

> Love the triangular layout! By the way, what filter are you using for this tank?


Im using aquael unimax 500 after I broke the sicce whale 350 by accident awhile back.

Overkill for sure, but the Buceps and I appreciate the rapid flow (which means I dont need a wave maker anymore)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fujisasuke

Nice scape bro! Are you going to add some Sulawesi Shrimps in? They love those rocks, i used to keep them using those rocks too.

Can i find out where did you get your dennerli's black gravel from?

----------


## blu3her0

> Nice scape bro! Are you going to add some Sulawesi Shrimps in? They love those rocks, i used to keep them using those rocks too.
> 
> Can i find out where did you get your dennerli's black gravel from?


Sulawesi shrimps were my original intention, but Im not confident theyll work with my plants now (heavily fertilized using EI and co2 enriched). 

I got the gravel from seaview aka nanyang aquarium.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NanoScaper

> Im using aquael unimax 500 after I broke the sicce whale 350 by accident awhile back.
> 
> Overkill for sure, but the Buceps and I appreciate the rapid flow (which means I dont need a wave maker anymore)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it's overkill. You can never over-filter a tank but it's possible to have too much flow. As long as the flow can be controlled, I think it's fine.

Personally, I shoot for 20x flowrate. More flow, more filter media space and longer intervals between maintenance. What's not to like, right? :Wink:

----------


## blu3her0

> I don't think it's overkill. You can never over-filter a tank but it's possible to have too much flow. As long as the flow can be controlled, I think it's fine.
> 
> Personally, I shoot for 20x flowrate. More flow, more filter media space and longer intervals between maintenance. What's not to like, right?


On-point, mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NanoScaper

blu3her0, your filter piqued my interest when I found out that it comes with two sets of inlets/outlets.

I visited the manufacturer's website and found some info about the Aquael UNIMAX 500 but I hope you don't mind me asking you more about it.

I wanted to ask you what's the inlet/outlet hose size and found out it's actually 16/22mm. Have you tried using a hose of that size and lily pipes for this filter?If I only want to use only one set of inlet/outlet, will it be possible to disable the other set of inlet/outlet? Just asking in case that option is required.Any other issues you have with using this filter? Or, what features do you like on this filter compared to other filters you've used?Price is about $300+, correct? 
Thank you in advance.

----------


## blu3her0

Hi, youre right that the filter comes with 16/22 hoses. Ive not used any lily pipes for this setup though, as I like the black pipes and the interlocking mechanism offered to connect the inlet and outlet snugly together.

Thats an good question, but I dont see any means to just use a set of inlets/outlets from my usage so far. Will be great if theres a means for that though. Currently one set of inlet/outlets are used to drive the chiller and the Co2 inline diffuser, so the flow is significantly reduced for that particular outflow (if flow is a concern).

Yeah, I got it for slightly less than 400.




> blu3her0, your filter piqued my interest when I found out that it comes with two sets of inlets/outlets.
> 
> I visited the manufacturer's website and found some info about the Aquael UNIMAX 500 but I hope you don't mind me asking you more about it.
> 
> I wanted to ask you what's the inlet/outlet hose size and found out it's actually 16/22mm. Have you tried using a hose of that size and lily pipes for this filter?If I only want to use only one set of inlet/outlet, will it be possible to disable the other set of inlet/outlet? Just asking in case that option is required.Any other issues you have with using this filter? Or, what features do you like on this filter compared to other filters you've used?Price is about $300+, correct? 
> Thank you in advance.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

Now that the tank is almost ready (or perhaps not since I will be adding more plants along the way), Ill be looking into adding more livestock. Currently the cleaning crew consisting of 3 otocinclus, 10 nerite snails, 10 yamatoes have been doing their job well. Will wish to add some nice fish to fit the scape (but must be able to take high flow though).

Tucano tetras are top of the list, but not too sure how theyll fare in a high flow tank. Anyone with experiences with them in high flow setups?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TTerry

> Now that the tank is almost ready (or perhaps not since I will be adding more plants along the way), I’ll be looking into adding more livestock. Currently the cleaning crew consisting of 3 otocinclus, 10 nerite snails, 10 yamatoes have been doing their job well. Will wish to add some nice fish to fit the scape (but must be able to take high flow though).
> 
> Tucano tetras are top of the list, but not too sure how they’ll fare in a high flow tank. Anyone with experiences with them in high flow setups?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Following you on fauna to add.
My Glowlight danio definitely enjoyed my flow.

----------


## blu3her0

How the inlet/outlets are placed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NanoScaper

> Hi, youre right that the filter comes with 16/22 hoses. Ive not used any lily pipes for this setup though, as I like the black pipes and the interlocking mechanism offered to connect the inlet and outlet snugly together.
> 
> Thats an good question, but I dont see any means to just use a set of inlets/outlets from my usage so far. Will be great if theres a means for that though. Currently one set of inlet/outlets are used to drive the chiller and the Co2 inline diffuser, so the flow is significantly reduced for that particular outflow (if flow is a concern).
> 
> Yeah, I got it for slightly less than 400.


Thanks for clarifying the things I asked earlier.




> How the inlet/outlets are placed 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for also providing these photos of how you utilize both sets of inlet/outlet.

May I ask, is there any particular reason why you place both sets of inlet/outlet at one corner?

I've always thought that two sets of inlet/outlet is better utilize if they are placed like the image below.



Image from Aquasabi (Water flow in the aquarium).

----------


## blu3her0

Youre most welcome! I placed the inlets/outlets in this manner because I wish to hide them (the pipes being at 16/22 are thick and bulky in a 2 feet setup) also because the flow from just one (hidden behind) is strong enough on its own to go around the tank (the other have a reduced flow due to it passing through a chiller and the inline CO2 diffuser).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NanoScaper

> Youre most welcome! I placed the inlets/outlets in this manner because I wish to hide them (the pipes being at 16/22 are thick and bulky in a 2 feet setup) also because the flow from just one (hidden behind) is strong enough on its own to go around the tank (the other have a reduced flow due to it passing through a chiller and the inline CO2 diffuser).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, I understand now. Thanks!

----------


## blu3her0

Trying out some fancy tiger gene shrimps from a breeder friend. 5th day in the tank, and it foraging all over. Keeping my fingers crossed, if all goes well might just get an army of wine reds to add some specks of redness in the tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

Trying out some fancy tiger gene shrimps from a breeder friend. 5th day in the tank, and it foraging all over. Keeping my fingers crossed, if all goes well might just get an army of wine reds to add some specks of redness in the tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

> Trying out some fancy tiger gene shrimps from a breeder friend. 5th day in the tank, and it foraging all over. Keeping my fingers crossed, if all goes well might just get an army of wine reds to add some specks of redness in the tank 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

Finally got the livestock I want:
1. Pair of apisto caca
2. 10 pieces of tucano tetras

Loving the activity in the tank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

Added in some livestock!
1. A pair of apisto caca
2 10 pieces of tucano tetras


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jermseah

are the plants at the back hygrophila?

----------


## blu3her0

> are the plants at the back hygrophila?


Oh yes, they help to absorb excess nutrients and they grow really fast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## whatthefish

Hi,

Any more update since?

----------


## dz.tng

How are the tucano tetras doing in a high flow set up?

----------

